# pam_mysql - PAM authentication module



## dds (Aug 27, 2012)

I would like to use irc daemon (ngircd) with this module, and I am puzzled what to write in the file  /etc/pam.d/ngircd?

this is my /etc/pam.d/ngircd file

```
auth       optional   verbose=1   pam_mysql.so user=root passwd=blabla host=quark.zapto.org db=irc_auth table=users usercolumn=login passwdcolumn=password crypt=1
account    required   verbose=1   pam_mysql.so user=root passwd=blabla host=quark.zapto.org db=irc_auth table=users usercolum
n=login passwdcolumn=password crypt=1
```
The error I'm getting on console is 
	
	



```
PAM: Failed to create authenticator! (4)
```

I have database 'irc_auth', table with user data is 'users'


```
mysql> select * from users;
+-----+-----+-----------+------------+--------+---------------------+---------------+
| uid | gid | last_name | first_name | login  | date                | password      |
+-----+-----+-----------+------------+--------+---------------------+---------------+
|   1 |   1 | account   | sample     | sample | 0000-00-00 00:00:00 | bjCLwE3EyCCzk |
+-----+-----+-----------+------------+--------+---------------------+---------------+
1 row in set (0.00 sec)
```

Any ideas?


----------



## anomie (Aug 28, 2012)

Anything that sheds further light on this in /var/log/auth.log or /var/log/messages?


----------



## RedLord (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello,

I've compiled the pam-mysql library and created the symbolic link.
ln -sf /usr/local/lib/pam_mysql.so /usr/lib/pam_mysql.so
I've compiled ngircd with the option --with-pam
I've put the line below in the the file /etc/pam.d/ngircd
auth required pam_mysql.so host=localhost db=mydb user=dbread passwd=xxxx table=users usercolumn=login passwdcolumn=password crypt=0 verbose=1
"Ok I know that is bad idea to use plain text password..."
I've added the option 'PAM = yes' in the file /usr/local/etc/ngircd.conf
And that works fine on my "FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 amd64".


----------

